# Anyone know of a MagNaturals Retailer that distributes to the UK?



## Daweso (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm after quite a few products from the Magnaturals Brand, for my newly set up Crested Gecko enclosure, however there does not seem to be a Retailer, on the street or online that sells them in the United Kingdom (And has them in stock).

Does anyone have any idea of any Retailers that might sell them (and preferably deliver too) within the UK?

- Thanks alot.


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

Pet-Tech Products: Reptile | Aquarium | Terrarium | Lizards | Frogs


pet tech does them
its quite cheap i think, delivery can be dear depending on what you choose. either $40 or $13 (i chose $13)
i chose the cheaper option, and i ordered mine just before new years.
mines just been shipped, and it has tracking, currently its just departed LA.


----------



## parki77 (May 10, 2010)

I believe Sticky feet do them. They have an advert on here.


----------

